# [SOLVED] Error 0x80070091 The directory is not empty



## Chewy_Solo (Jul 26, 2007)

I installed Open Office, but I think one of the downloads was corrupted. Now I have the folder with 3 sub folders each containing 1 file that has no extension and no name. When I try to delete them I get this error: Error 0x80070091 "The directory is not empty". How could I delete these? Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 0x80070091 The directory is not empty*

Hi -

Run system restore using a restore point prior to Open Office installation -
START | type *rstrui*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Chewy_Solo (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Error 0x80070091 The directory is not empty*

Alright, I solved it with some help on IRC by deleting them with Ubuntu Live cd.

Thanks though!


----------

